# Nubian Bloodlines - Opinions?



## quiltnchik (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the registration papers for the buck and doe I bought last weekend The doeling's papers will be coming in the mail in the next few weeks, but she's not the daughter of my buck. I'm wondering what I have here, since I know absolutely NOTHING about the best "lines," etc. when it comes to goats. They're all Nubians

Buck - Buffalo Gal RS Happy Jack
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001619314

Doe - Booger-Branch Marcus Nicole
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001542070


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2012)

I have some Longman bloodlines too,  your buck looks like he has a good dairy pedigree. I am new at this too though.

Who are you buying them from? Both pedigrees took good.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 8, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I have some Longman bloodlines too,  your buck looks like he has a good dairy pedigree. I am new at this too though.
> 
> Who are you buying them from? Both pedigrees took good.


Thanks.  They were bought last weekend; we drove to the OBX to get them.  Now to fatten them up


----------



## snapnzap (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah I bet you have lots of performance stars at least on the bucks dame side...Longman is a nice proven dairy line.  When you transfer ownership you should have them send you the performance pedigree since bragging rights help sell babies   Do any * or + show up in the immediate background?


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 9, 2012)

snapnzap said:
			
		

> Yeah I bet you have lots of performance stars at least on the bucks dame side...Longman is a nice proven dairy line.  When you transfer ownership you should have them send you the performance pedigree since bragging rights help sell babies   Do any * or + show up in the immediate background?


Yes, the buck's sire's sire has a *B, and his dam's sire has *B.  His dam's dam has 14*M.  Anyone care to interpret?  I'm so clueless and will be the first to admit it!


----------



## snapnzap (Dec 9, 2012)

A star on a buck mean that his parents have met milking performance minimums and a 14star does means that she and her 13 previous doe generations have passed performance minimums.  So your guys has some good milkers in his pedigree. Plus he is good looking....sorry it had to come out of a tragedy but sounds like you might have found yourself a winner


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 9, 2012)

snapnzap said:
			
		

> A star on a buck mean that his parents have met milking performance minimums and a 14star does means that she and her 13 previous doe generations have passed performance minimums.  So your guys has some good milkers in his pedigree. Plus he is good looking....sorry it had to come out of a tragedy but sounds like you might have found yourself a winner


Thank you!  I'm sorry my girls had to give their lives and I miss them every day, but I firmly believe everything happens for a reason.  This whole situation led me to find my registered Nubians - my dream breed - so at least something good came out of it


----------

